# Tourist Visa



## carmeneb (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi there. I'm planning my first trip to Italy from the US. Would you please direct me to the organization I need to contact in order to request a tourist visa? To visit Florence and neighboring towns for ten days. Thank you!


----------



## Lourdes (Feb 4, 2014)

If you're in the US, then you'd have to contact the nearest *Italian consulate* to where you live.

If you're a US citizen, you don't need to get the tourist visa before visiting Italy - as long are your visit doesn't last longer than 90 days, you can come without because there is an agreement between the US and Italy that allows their citizens to travel to the other country without the need for a tourist visa.

If you're not a US citizen, you can check online whether you need the tourist visa or not here:
http://www.esteri.it/visti/home_eng.asp
If you do, that page will also tell you which consulate you'll need to contact to apply.


----------



## carmeneb (Feb 4, 2014)

*Thank you!*

Yes, US citizen! This is great news, though I was looking forward to an Italian stamp in my passport. 

Thank you for replying!


----------



## Lourdes (Feb 4, 2014)

You do get stamps in the passport wherever they do passport checks, so if you fly into Italy directly you'll have an Italian stamp. But believe me, the Italian visas are a pain to get so much better this way! ;-)


----------



## carmeneb (Feb 5, 2014)

*airport*

Quick question, please. is the airport in Florence called Peretola?


----------



## Lourdes (Feb 5, 2014)

Yes it is called Peretola! The one in Pisa is called Galileo Galilei, just in case it might be useful to know ;-)


----------



## carmeneb (Feb 5, 2014)

*Paris and vaccinations*

Lourdes 

Thank you very much for all your help!

I have a couple more questions, please. My flight will stop in Paris for an hour or so, will they require a visa? (this might be a silly question, but it's difficult to find the answers in the official websites).

Also, does Italy or France require proof of immunizations? like a shot record?

I really appreciate that you have this forum and that you reply so promptly.

Grazie


----------



## Lourdes (Feb 6, 2014)

You're right, there isn't generally a quick and easy Q&A for travel and many things you just learn along the way as you're doing them. So I can answer from personal experience from the many trips I've taken back and forth between the US and Europe and from living here now for over 12 years.

All of the EU countries (except for the UK) are also part of the Schengen area, which allows people to move across borders freely without the need for visas. This is for EU citizens, of course. But if you don't need a visa to visit the EU based on your citizenship, then all you're asked is to show your passport at the first place you land in. In your case, it will be in Paris.... and if from there you catch another plane to Italy, you won't have to show your passport again once you arrive here because you're already in the Schengen area!

So I can confirm no visa is required in Paris either for US citizens. And no European country has ever asked me to see proof of immunizations, ever! 

Ah, that hour you think you have in Paris? It will barely be enough to make it from your plane, through passport control, to the shuttle bus to get to the next terminal, maybe an extra line of security and your plane will be boarding. So don't think you have lots of time in Paris, you really won't - be quick to move around so that you don't lose the connecting flight!


----------



## carmeneb (Feb 6, 2014)

*Thank you!*

Whew!
I'm so lucky to already have all that I need.

Thanks for the tip about changing planes in Paris. I will make sure I find my connecting flight first of all.

Thanks again!


----------



## carmeneb (Feb 24, 2014)

*B&B*

Hi Lourdes!
I'm getting a little overwhelmed about the accommodations. Would you recommend Florence Room B&B? 
So many places! I would like to be somewhat centralized, but also comfortable even if it costs a little more. 

Thank you for you advice.


----------



## Lourdes (Feb 25, 2014)

Ciao Carmen! I know, there are way too many places to choose from in Florence, it can get overwhelming. If you already know you'd like a B&B, then you've narrowed the search a bit. 
Take a look at this page: http://www.florenceaccommodation.com/florence-bed-and-breakfasts/
and see what you like. On this page, I'd highly recommend *Casa dei Tintori* as a special place where you get to meet the owners and have a very cozy atmosphere, while the *Residenza Casanuova* also offers a stay at a small, family-managed hotel but in a more residential quarter, quieter and with the local market where residents shop at nearby. All of the others are very nice, just depends on what you're looking for.... all are in the center so very central to all of the sights. If you have any questions on any of them or are looking for something in particular, let me know and I'll tell you which ones you should look at.


----------



## carmeneb (Feb 25, 2014)

*B&B*

Thank you Lourdes,

Yes, I really like the Casa dei Tintori . I have one question that might seem silly. If I rent a room that has two beds, does that mean that they might rent the same room to another person? I'm looking at the blue room and I like that it has a private bathroom. But just want to make sure this would be my room, and not a share sort of situation.

Thank you!


----------



## Lourdes (Feb 25, 2014)

Not a silly question at all!!

Casa dei Tintori is a really nice place, all of the rooms have their own bathroom and the blue room is the one ideal for 1 person. You get the whole room to yourself, even if you don't need the two beds. It won't be dorm style (only hostels do that), make sure to say it will just be you and see if they offer a small discount on the room. Most offer a separate rate for a double but for single use.


----------



## carmeneb (Feb 26, 2014)

Reservations, check!
Thank you so much for the recommendation. I feel great about my decision.

Now, museums. I understand many museums belong to the state, and that there is a card I can purchase to go to all of them. Would you be so kind and send me a link to that? I would like to see what museums are included. 

I'll be visiting for nine days, and I'm not looking at guided tours in the museums. I want to go at my own pace.

Thank you Lourdes!


----------



## Lourdes (Feb 26, 2014)

Great! Glad to help 

Will you be in Florence the whole 9 days? The Firenza Card is only valid for 72 hours -  you can read more about and all the places you can visit through this article.

If you're in Florence more than 3 days, I suggest actually looking at the Amici degli Uffizi card. It actually doesn't get you into all of the same places but costs a little less... and is valid until December 31st so it will last you your entire stay AND let you go back into the same museums over and over (the Firenze Card is only one entry per museum). You can get the card once you're here, no need to order it ahead of time. The welcome desk has you fill out the form, pay and prints out the card in minutes.


----------



## carmeneb (Feb 27, 2014)

Excellent!
I like that idea. Yes, I will stay in Florence the nine days. Was considering day trips to near by towns, if there's enough time.

I will get that pass (the Amici Degli Uffizi membership). Are all those museums in Florence? Wow!

you have been amazingly helpful, so nice to take care of details ahead of time and avoid unpleasant surprises.


----------



## carmeneb (Feb 27, 2014)

*money, ugh*

Another question, please 

Do you recommend buying Euros in the US prior to traveling there? Or do I bring USD (cash) and exchange them there? Do most places in Florence accept Visa credit cards from the US? (I know my bank would charge international fees).

Thanks again!


----------



## Lourdes (Feb 28, 2014)

Yes, it would be convenient to get some euro before coming to have on hand for the very first expenses you might have at the airport or from the airport to downtown (like bus or taxi). While there are currency exchange counters at the airport, you might arrive when they are closed so don't run the risk of not having any euro in your wallet. 

Find out from your bank whether you can use your card overseas, if you might need to change your PIN to use it - because it might still be preferrable to use an ATM to withdraw cash when you need it (even with a fee) rather than having to carry US$ and exchange for euro over here (you do pay for that service as well). Knowing the costs, you'll be able to decide how much euro to get beforehand and then once you're here, withdraw only when you need to.
I say that since credit cards are widely used in restaurants and shops for large purchases, as well as B&Bs and hotels, so it is convenient to use cards when you can... but they aren't as widely used for small purchases, let's say for anything under 20 euros expect to pay cash.
Visa and Mastercard are widely accepted, it doesn't matter where your bank is from since they are international networks.


----------



## fabrizio.ceccarelli (Feb 28, 2014)

*visa*



carmeneb said:


> Yes, US citizen! This is great news, though I was looking forward to an Italian stamp in my passport.
> 
> Thank you for replying!




for the EU, european community, wherever you'll arrive, the stamp-visa will be ok for all the european states members... Visa in case of more 90 days you can require in USA or directly - as in Florence- to local embassy- or take a tour to visit the headoffice in Rome.
much easier than travelling outside EU
JUST BRING A DICTIONARY, never knows.
and welcome in Italy.
arrivederci


----------



## Lourdes (Mar 2, 2014)

Yes, the Amici degli Uffizi can be a very good deal, it all depends on which museums you're interested in seeing and how long you are in Florence. The number of museums is limited but it still includes many of the main museums in the city. All of the cathedral monuments - baptistery, cathedral dome, museum - have their own pass which costs just 10 euro so that can be purchased separately.

And yes and yes -  you still have to pass by the ticket office to pick up a "free" ticket but then you enter through the "advance booking" line so it is faster. And you can return as many times as you want, whereas the Firenze Card is only one entrance per museum.


----------



## John Adams (Mar 4, 2014)

All USA passport holder are able to visit Florence, Italy. You just need to visit nearest Italian consulate office. Go there and submit your visit application if you have no time for this you can contact any good reputation Italian travel company. They will provide you are visa services and other services which you need on your tour.


----------



## Lourdes (Mar 4, 2014)

Want to correct what John said above. All US passport holders can of course visit Italy but there is NO need to apply for a tourist visa!
If you aren't a US citizen, you do need to check with Italian consulate or Embassy to see whether you need a visa.


----------



## carmeneb (Apr 16, 2014)

*Thank YOU!*

Lourdes!

I just came back from Florence. I absolutely loved it! I wanted to thank you profusely for all your tips. 

I stayed at La Casa dei Tintori, and you were right they were super sweet to me.  
I purchased the Amici degli Uffizi card and also loved being able to skip the lines and in my case it was a great value.

Thanks to you, I felt prepared and was able to enjoy myself. 

Can't wait to go back.


----------



## Lourdes (Apr 17, 2014)

Very glad to hear you loved Florence and to have been of help! 

Would you mind sharing with all of us a little of what you ended up doing, what you loved the most of the places you saw, a favorite place you ate at or ate gelato at, or anything that really stood out for you about the trip? did you end up doing day trips and where did you go? It would definitely be useful to us and to everyone else looking for ideas to know about your trip!! 

Thank you for coming back to post - now I have a big smile on my face and my day has brightened!


----------



## Lourdes (Apr 17, 2014)

@Uomo Grasso -  when are you coming to Florence? had missed your last post above - I agree, if you are here for 12 days, then the Amici degli Uffizi card is a better deal. Then you can pay for any others not covered by the pass if you really want to visit. The other card has so many included, it is impossible anyways to see them all in 3 days, at least not at an enjoyable pace (for me, at least!)


----------



## Lourdes (May 5, 2014)

Ciao UomoGrasso,

June is right around the corner!

I have the Amici degli Uffizi Card... when I went recently to the Uffizi it was around 11am, they handed me a ticket that said 9am entry... so I am thinking they print out the total number of tickets for the day and hand them out - that is their way to keep track of how many each day. 

Head to the front of door 2 and show the card, you'll get immediate access to the line waiting to go through the metal detectors. You might have a very short wait to pick up your "free" tickets then, but it has always been quite relative to the amount of people going in.... took me a while on a Saturday, to get from there all the way up to the 2nd floor where they ask for tickets (maybe 30 min total). There was a line after the tickets, just from people waiting to get in at the last turnstill... I'd say if you go on any other day, wait will be shorter.


----------



## carmeneb (May 20, 2014)

*HI Again*

Hi Lourdes!

I am an art nerd and the main reason I visited Florence was to visit as many museums as possible. I loved being able to see so many original masterpieces. I was completely overwhelmed with the architecture and imagining the life around the time of their completion. 

The Boboli Gardens were an unexpected surprise and was sad to not be able to go again before leaving,  certainly will spend more time there on my next trip. 

Towards the end of my stay I asked Riccardo (La Casa dei Tintori) for his assistance to find some music event in town. Lo and behold the St. Mark British church was playing Carmen the opera, (of all operas!) on the last night of my stay. It's a small production but very nice and intimate. Very memorable for me, to have gone to the opera on my last night.

I will continue to visit your forum, I certainly miss Italia!

Carmen


----------



## Lourdes (May 26, 2014)

Ciao Carmen,

It sounds like you had a wonderful time in Florence - including the opera at St. Mark's! Hope you manage to come back soon - Florence has many more "off the beaten track" places to discover when you have more time and on return visits it makes sense to spend more time in those. Was there anything you recall you forgot to ask before your trip or me to mention that you wish you had known while here? 
Feedback from everyone then helps me remember better things to point out and emphasize - I've spent many years in Florence now so a reminder from first time visitors is always good


----------



## Titania (Sep 17, 2019)

Hello everybody,


Remember that starting 2021, U.S. citizens will be required to complete and submit an online *ETIAS application*. The ETIAS online visa waiver will be needed to enter and travel to and around the Schengen Area. The ETIAS travel authorization will be a multiple entry authorization valid for 3 years and will grant its holder a stay of up to 90 days.

The ETIAS visa waiver will be valid to enter countries that are part of the Schengen Area but not the EU, which means, that every American citizen traveling to Europe will be able to travel to these countries without the need for any additional travel documents or permissions.

Hope this info helps


----------



## Lourdes (Oct 17, 2019)

Thank you Titania for reminding us of this new security measure that will be implemented soon --- for now, you can read the Q&A on the official EU website explaining how it will work - there will be an application, *fee of 5 euros* and the travel authorization would be *valid for 5 years*. You can read that here: https://europa.eu/rapid/press-release_MEMO-16-3706_en.htm

For the moment, *the system HAS NOT BEEN SET UP*. So if you start seeing websites asking you to do your application (for example aimed at US citizens, which will need to get this authorization), be hesitant to pay any money since the system is not set up and you currently do NOT NEED it! 

Looking for the correct website for more details, I found countless website set up seeming to be official and offering details on how it works and with application forms, asking for payment. So beware, at the moment you don't yet need it! 

I deleted the links titiana added to her post above because it seems she is more interested in getting traffic to the site she linked rather than just informing travelers to Italy about the ETIAS travel document. She also incorrectly says it will be valid for just 3 years.... SHAME to those people already trying to game this new travel document requirement!


----------

